# [H] Neuanfang - Realmwahl offen!



## soluma (17. August 2008)

Guten Tag, Community!

Ich suche an dieser Stelle nach Leuten, die Lust haben, einen Neuanfang vor Wotlk zu wagen.

Grund ist der, dass ich nach langer WoW Pause mit der Release von Wotlk, bzw schon jetzt im Vorfeld, starten möchte und von Stufe 1 an neue Leute um mich rum haben will. 
Zum gemeinsamen questen, Instanzgänge und kennenlernen. 
Das wichtigste an WoW war für mich schon immer eine mit netten Leuten gefüllte Fliste oder Gilde. Da zu alten, ehemaligen Kollegen in WoW fast gar kein Kontakt mehr besteht, suche ich jetzt *DICH*!
Ziel ist, dass sich aus der Gemeinschaft eine feste Gildengröße entwickelt und wir spätestens im neuen Addon realmweit vorne mitspielen können.
Was ich schon vorbereitet habe ist der Gildenname, ein kleines Forum und die Idee. Naja, und ich würde auf Hordenseite starten wollen - das ist noch wichtig. Der letzte 70er war Allianz und ich brauch jetzt Abwechslung.
Der Rest kommt mit euch.

_Das Forum findet ihr unter_ raidho.x2.to

Leute, was soll ich noch schreiben? Rennt mir die Bude ein, registriert euch!
Ich hab noch keine genaue Idee auf welchem Realm das Projekt starten soll, das wird dann abgestimmt.
Wichtig ist vor allem, dass ihr es ernst meint. Ich suche keine Leute, die nach 2 Tagen inaktiv sind oder bei den kleinsten
Widrigkeiten den Kopf in den Sand stecken.
Wie Mr Obama sagen würde "YES, WE CAN!"

Hoffe auf reges Interesse!

Gruß,
solu


----------



## macgyver (17. August 2008)

hallo
schde sowas suche ich genau
aber würde lieber wieder allianz spielen 
wenn du es dir doch noch anders überlegt
melde dich bei mir
viel spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soluma (17. August 2008)

macgyver schrieb:


> hallo
> schde sowas suche ich genau
> aber würde lieber wieder allianz spielen
> wenn du es dir doch noch anders überlegt
> ...




Na, Horde ist mir schon wichtig. Die Taurin, die ich spielen werde, hat sich schon ins innere Auge gebrannt.
Tut mir leid. Aber wenn DU es dir anders überlegst, melde dich bei mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archaegon (17. August 2008)

soluma schrieb:


> Guten Tag, Community!
> 
> Ich suche an dieser Stelle nach Leuten, die Lust haben, einen Neuanfang vor Wotlk zu wagen.
> 
> ...



xD das ist jetzt echt ironie^^ will nämlich auch neu anfangen auf Horde, spiele Allianz auf der Nachtwache und will jetzt mal noch Horde anfangen, weiß aber nicht welcher realm. ich würde gerne mitmachen.


----------



## soluma (17. August 2008)

Alles klar, gern.
Einfach im Forum registrieren und kurz melden, wenn ihr auch wirklich Mitglied werden wollt.
Da noch keine Bewerbungspflicht gilt, einfach per PN oder im entsprechenden Thread melden.


----------



## soluma (19. August 2008)

So, es gibt Neuigkeiten.
Wir sind gestern Abend auf dem Realm Blutkessel (PVP) gestartet.
Wer noch einen Neueinstieg sucht, kann sich gerne noch bei uns melden. Verstärkung brauchen wir in jedem Fall noch einige. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entweder ingame an Solumag oder Fasu, falls keiner on ist auch gerne an ein anderes Mitglied - noch lieber aber im Forum. Der Link ist raidho.x2.to.

Danke soweit und entschuldigt den /selfpush


----------



## Archaegon (21. August 2008)

sry, hab jetzt auf Forscherliga begonnen... ein paar freunde haben da angefangen, aber da Ihr ja jetzt einen Realm habt, wird das wohl nix... Hätte ich mehr Zeit würde ich mitmachen aber RL ist zur zeit sehr stressig...

Aber Euch, viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr packt dasschon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (22. August 2008)

Ich willt auch ma nen Horde .. wenn ich zurück denke habe ich ja mit Tauren angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Nur leider hab ich mich dann selbst dazu überredet meinen Hordler zu löschen ( lvl 43 ) und nen Ally zu machen ^.^

wäre gerne dabei


----------



## soluma (25. August 2008)

Ich bin mal etwas dreist und wage es nochmal den Thread nach oben zu schieben. 
Mittlerweile haben wir einen guten Kern in der Gilde. Leider gibt es wie immer ein paar Leute, die erst übermotiviert scheinen und dann nach 2 Tagen kein Lebenszeichen mehr von sich geben. Sowas ist natürlich schade, lässt sich aber wohl nicht vermeiden.
Wenn ihr helfen wollt den Kern weiter zu stärken ist dies noch immer der richtige und ein sehr guter Zeitpunkt. Ihr schafft ohne weiteres einen Anschluss an den Rest der Gilde.
Hoffe es melden sich noch ein paar.
Hier nochmal die URL raidho.x2.to

Gruß, Soluma


----------

